

Corporate tie binds US to a slow internet - ekpyrotic
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/98e2a5fc-7c54-11e2-99f0-00144feabdc0.html

======
camkego
Actually, I signed up for the free FT subscription to read the article, it is
excellent. Sadly it basically says there are a lot of connections between
Washington power, including Obama fund raisers and Comcast's lobbyists, and it
calls in question whether Washington has the incentives and interest to
increase competition in high-speed Internet arena.

I recommend reading, in spite of the free registration requirement.

------
eksith
Ars' perspective : [http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/former-obama-
advi...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/02/former-obama-advisor-
argues-comcast-is-a-threat-to-the-open-internet/)

No registration required.

------
josephagoss
If I could vote this down I would, pay-wall site leave alone!

~~~
greenyoda
Registration is free on this site. I've had an account for years (using a
throw-away e-mail address) and find their articles generally worth reading.

------
camkego
Pay walls should not be permitted on HN, IMHO.

